# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalim ne dasem

## NUB

Pershendetje,
kam pasur fatin te perzgjidhem kumare (Best Man) nga nje shok femijerie, dhe me ka kerkuar qe te bej nje fjalim te shkurter. Sic duket, une do te jem personi i fundit qe do te flase, kjo do te thote, biografia e ciftit do rrefehet nga te tjeret. Gjithatshtu fjalimi do jete ne Shqip, me te cilen nuk kam shume praktike. Keshtu qe po ju kerkoj  ndihme me pergaditjen e nje fjalimi te bukur.
Faleminderit per cdo sugjerim qe me jepni.

----------


## Brari

stil anglez beje fjalimin..
te shkurter..pa fjal bombastike.. me pak humor.. dhe me ndjenja.. qe njerzit dhe te qeshin pak..dhe te mos lodhen se degjuari gjat.. po dhe te mallengjehen pak..

kaq mjafton..

----------


## teta

edhe une mendoi si brari,fixohu ne nje ngjarje femijrie ku aktor kryesor ishte ky dhendri,por kujdesu qe te kete nota humori ne te ,gjithsesi ta nxjerresh edhe pak hero se i duhet momentit

----------


## NUB

Feleminderit per sugjerimet!

----------


## urtesia

Me kenaqesi po ngre dolli,
te na trashegohet cifti i ri
Jo rastesisht une jamkumbar
i detyruar sonte te flas mbar,
se po fillova nga femijria
do teme prishet kumbaria.
ne kete nate te vecuar
nje rast kamper tju treguar:
...
edhe si femi, 
njesoj ne rini, 
sonte dhender i ri
te dy per bukuri

pre ju jete e shendet,
hare dhe lumturi,
uroj te keni fatin e jetes.
te ju plotesohen deshirat qe keni,

sonte qe na keni nderuar
prinderit qe keni gezuar
prej gjithe neve, dy palet:
u r u a r

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*NUB ja nje ide se si te fillosh dhe te mbarosh fjalimin.
Si fillim: 
Per dasmoret, psh: Me lejoni ne emrin tim dhe te qiftit te ju  falenderoj per pjesmarjen tuaj...
Nje prezentim te shkurt per ata qe nuk ju njofin...
nje storje interesante dhe qesharake ne lidhje me dhendrin...
mos haroni komplimente per nusen...
dhe ne fund duke  greh dollin,urimet per qiftin.*

----------


## NUB

Urtesia, shume bukur e ke shkruar ate.
Xhenet, flm per sugjerimet, sidomos prezantimin, pasi familja e nuses nuk me njohin.

----------


## ^SHIU^

Hello. How 'bout that ride in? I guess that's why they call it Sin City. [laughs] You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack... it grew by one. So there... there were two of us in the wolf pack... I was alone first in the pack, and then Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together, in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight, I make a toast! 

Une them thuje ket ne anglisht dhe je i nderum.

----------


## white_snake

> Hello. How 'bout that ride in? I guess that's why they call it Sin City. [laughs] You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack... it grew by one. So there... there were two of us in the wolf pack... I was alone first in the pack, and then Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together, in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight, I make a toast! 
> 
> Une them thuje ket ne anglisht dhe je i nderum.


Rri urte, mos i jep ide, se po na perjeton filmin komplet pastaj  :perqeshje: !

NUB, te uroj fat me fjalimin edhe trashegime ciftit.
Nqs e ke shok femijeri dhendrrin, jam i sigurt qe do qendisesh dicka domethense :shkelje syri:

----------


## NUB

> Hello. How 'bout that ride in? I guess that's why they call it Sin City. [laughs] You guys might not know this, but I consider myself a bit of a loner. I tend to think of myself as a one-man wolf pack. But when my sister brought Doug home, I knew he was one of my own. And my wolf pack... it grew by one. So there... there were two of us in the wolf pack... I was alone first in the pack, and then Doug joined in later. And six months ago, when Doug introduced me to you guys, I thought, "Wait a second, could it be?" And now I know for sure, I just added two more guys to my wolf pack. Four of us wolves, running around the desert together, in Las Vegas, looking for strippers and cocaine. So tonight, I make a toast! 
> 
> Une them thuje ket ne anglisht dhe je i nderum.


Sikur ta perkthej, do ishte edhe me bukur them une!

----------


## NUB

> Rri urte, mos i jep ide, se po na perjeton filmin komplet pastaj !
> 
> NUB, te uroj fat me fjalimin edhe trashegime ciftit.
> Nqs e ke shok femijeri dhendrrin, jam i sigurt qe do qendisesh dicka domethense


Po, dhendrin e kam shok femijerie, keshtu qe do mundohem te kojtoj ca momente te bukura dhe ndoshta pak qesharake. Flm per kurajon!

----------


## white_snake

> Sikur ta perkthej, do ishte edhe me bukur them une!


Tani, nqs ti do qe te kete tamam kuptim sygjerimi i ^SHIU^ dhe te kete nje element origjinaliteti ne te, merre dhendrrin shko ne vegas, damllosu me mall e me femra, hipi skafit edhe hyr ne sallen e dasmes megjithe skaf  :perqeshje:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## NUB

> Tani, nqs ti do qe te kete tamam kuptim sygjerimi i ^SHIU^ dhe te kete nje element origjinaliteti ne te, merre dhendrrin shko ne vegas, damllosu me mall e me femra, hipi skafit edhe hyr ne sallen e dasmes megjithe skaf


Hahahahaha, taman, mbasi dasma do behet ne Durres, dhe u bene shume vjet qe skam ardhur ne Shqiperi, ajo hyrje do jete me se e pranueshme  :buzeqeshje: )

----------


## ajzberg

Poezi umoristike 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mozaik dasme ne poezi

Nusja 

E shtangur 
Buzeqeshjen e maskes
Shperndan
Kercen
Vallen nga halli e mban
Skermit 
Nje kocke mbi pjate
Uff
Ben
Sa dasem e gjate.........

Dhenderi

Ne krah te nuses
Vigjelon
Kollaren
Kot shtrengon
Birra 
Po mbaron
Djersa poshte kemishes
Vrullshem pikon
Cohu nuse
Thote 
U be von.........

Krushku

Te kam gjetur
Mik
Te trashegohen
Mik
Qeverri e poshter
Mik
Mu rit pensioni
Mik
Te larte a po te ulet
e ke 
Tensionin
Mik.........

Krushka

Te keqen neneja
Sa e bukur je
Mua me ke ngjare
Me gropen 
Ne faqe
Te isha dhe nje here
E re
Te nuseroja une
Po ky derdimeni 
C pi kaqe shume

Nje i dehur i rastesishem

Nuk kam pire
Fare
Gezuar miku im
Kete dopjo raki
Ta pish per kujtim.....

Grup dasmoresh

Perse po bertet
Nuk te degjoj
Krushqi je
Jo 
Jam i shtepise
Si eshte bifteku
Une jam me peris
E pi rakine 
Ralle nganjehere
Si si
Thuaje dhe njehere
Qenke bere tape
Lere fare
Ma mbush dhe nje here

Orkestra

Po i bie
Jo c ne
Po ti
Kendoj me mend
Keshtu mendova
Kjo dasem
Te cmend..........

----------


## Brari

is..

dhe kete tja kendojne nuku benet keq..

hidhe vallen dhender-ooo
ko.qemadhi halles-ooo

kurse nusja tja kthejë..

hanko hall mo u lëvdooo
sonte prëma do ja shooo
..



lol

----------


## NUB

Te gjitha mendime te bukura, sidomos keto te fundit:P

----------


## Amika

Pershendetje!
 Dhe une dua nje ndihme ne lidhje me kete teme pasi jam shoqeruese nderi ne dasmen e motres time dhe me duhet te mbaj nje fjalim.

Faleminderit paraprakisht per sygjerimet tuaja!

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

-Ike,ike,moj thelleze
 Ike,ike more dhene
 Kush t'ja bej nenes kafene ?
-Le t'ja beje kush te doje !
 Kush i tha te me martoje ?!
-Kush ja ben,s'ja ben si ti
 Moj thelleza ne kuvli...,

----------


## luleshtrydhe

Ah sa halle qe kan njerezit eeehh.. Thjesht vetvetja mor djal,fol dy fjal sa per respekt dhe kaq. Trego nje kujtim te kendshem qe keni patur te dy pa harruar pranine e nuses dhe me nje buzeqeshje uroi jete te lumtur dhe kaq.

----------

Selena1 (13-04-2016)

----------

